# cabin filter - thumbs up



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

was cleaning the inside of my cruze this past weekend and decided to change the cabin filter

just have to say way to go GM for designing the easy access to the filter. 

was really simple to change

I can't say the same for our mazda 3. I have to take it to the dealer to have it done and it is no easy chore you have to remove a third of the dash and a fuse panel and some other stuff to get to the bottom center of the dash. 

so nice to know this is a diy job.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

[This was intended to be a playful jab]


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

EcoDave said:


>


Are you serious? The hardest part is taking all the junk out of your glovebox.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

EcoDave said:


>


sorry didn't take any pics - it really isn't picture worthy IMO 

just empty the glove box

take the two stops on the side out
take the the thing on a string out through the hole.
once that is done you will have a nice wide open view of the cover to the filter just unclip the cover and you will see the filter 
just pull the filter out and put in new one

then just reverse everything you did and you are finished. 

takes 5 to 10 minutes - I took my time and did some cleaning while I had the glove box out. 

not going to go through it again just to take pictures


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> sorry didn't take any pics - it really isn't picture worthy IMO
> 
> just empty the glove box
> 
> ...


The hardest part is getting everything back in the glove box so you can close it again.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> The hardest part is getting everything back in the glove box so you can close it again.


Haven't got there yet...............still taking things out.....


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Agreed. It's also nice that the glovebox is so easy to remove if you need to clean it. Now if only you didn't have to take the bumper or wheel and inner fender off to get to the front side marker lamps...


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Corvette is by far the easiest. 15 second task. Cruze gets a thumbs up as one of the second easiest Chevy model! 

Brian v PFC


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What does that have to do with opening your glove box . Reaching into the glove with your hand , remove said articles out of said glove box , turn retaining T to fit through that little hole ..unthreading a needle let go of the glove box it will roll down ,remove glove box .. look into the cruzen with your eyes . Pop the retaining tabs that secure the cabin air filter , be careful to not break said tabs they are only plastic ,,there are three .

Remove said cabin filter , now the fun begins ..did you buy a cabin filter ?

If not do not worry they cost about 53.00$ at your local auto parts store . If they even carry that filter ..or buy OEM at the over priced Dealer ! 

Got mine from auto zone ... or you can always have the cabin filter blasted with a air hose to breath some life into said filter . 

Now replace cabin filter back into the slot alotted for said cabin filter . Reset plastic tabs carefully , Slide glove box into position with a slight upwards lean this will allow the glove box to seat into position . Tilt the glove box forwards , fish that stringed holder to the said little hole , thread stringed holder through that little hole , close glove box it should seat fine.. replace all of your rewards ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread has been cleaned up.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank You Obermd . COOL


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:signs057::signs057: not to replace the filter,​,


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

The cabin air filter was under $25.00 at my dealer. It's the exact same part number that came with the car. Autozone rips us off, uh I mean charges 50.00, NAPA is 45. Just go to a chevy dealer parts dept. Half the price, exact same filter.


----------

